# Dish Sling iPhone app



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Wasn't there an iphone app for accessing the sling guide before? I didn't have an iphone until recently but I swear when I was in the beta that I saw there was also an iphone app.

Was i mistaken, did it get removed?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You might be partially confusing two things...

There is a paid-for-play Sling app for the iPhone. That is the one that lets you sling video... and beyond that I don't know what features it has.

For online scheduling, if you go to the SlingGuide online site through the Safari browser on the iPhone, it automatically has an optimized iPhone/mobile view that lets you schedule as well as use the iPhone like a remote control.

This latter/web functionality is free vs the Sling app that costs about $29.99 I believe.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

It looks like the 2 may soon be married. The next version of the Sling app, according to this link will have SlingGuide built into it: http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/10/slingplayer-1-1-for-iphone-promises-dish-integration-for-us-3g/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Now that would be nice... if you did have all the Dish-related + Sling features in one app.


----------

